# How do you folks do it... I mean post so much!



## Winterthorn (Aug 29, 2002)

Hello there. I've been a member here since last January (IIRC) and I find there's sooo much good stuff to read here I can only lurk to keep up it seems. There are many other gaming sites to visit too, and I post mostly at my current fave (www.kenzerco.com) for support for my Kalamar campaign. (BTW: I can only afford about 4 hours per day online time-wise, cost isn't an issue.)

Nonetheless, I luv this place, but it's really hard to keep up.

So? What's your secret for staying "tuned in" and "on top" here?

An inquiring mind, one of 7 million, wants to know 

-W.

PS: less the 50 posts since last winter, I'm so embarrassed


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 29, 2002)

Simple. My lack of a social life, broadband and the fact I don't have a job OR attend school/college.

That and I'm totally committed to talking about the Scarred Lands, well kind of proves my insanity.


----------



## Sulimo (Aug 29, 2002)

Winterthorn said:
			
		

> *Nonetheless, I luv this place, but it's really hard to keep up.
> 
> So? What's your secret for staying "tuned in" and "on top" here?
> 
> ...




Having No life


----------



## Maldur (Aug 29, 2002)

Sneaking in some posts from work


----------



## hong (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: How do you folks do it... I mean post so much!*



			
				Sulimo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Having No life  *




HAW HAW!!! AS IF someone with a MEASLY 350-odd posts could POSSIBLY have NO LIFE!!!!1!

Don't listen to these POSEURS, Winterthorn. They obviously haven't got a CLUE what it really takes to flood a bboard with one's omnipresence.

No, what it really takes is sheer force of will. Ignore the meek and the timorous around you. They do not have the strength of mind or personality to keep going against all odds. You must learn to transcend your limitations, break through the wall and stamp your authority on the zeitgeist. You must also really like the sound of your own voice.

Oh yes, get a saline drip. This really helps.


Hong "that which does not killfile me makes me stronger" Ooi


----------



## LcKedovan (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: How do you folks do it... I mean post so much!*



			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Oh yes, get a saline drip. This really helps.
> ...




Hong you miseed the chance to remind everyone that you don't sleep! Incredible... you must be slipping 

Now, on to the original question... I check the boards from work now and again, and also usually pop on for a little while in the evening. I usually post only in really interesting topics that I feel I have something to contribute, or if someone needs help on something. Not to hard to keep up then once you get over the intial volume of new posts the first time  

-Will


----------



## Winterthorn (Aug 29, 2002)

> HAW HAW!!! AS IF someone with a MEASLY 350-odd posts could POSSIBLY have NO LIFE!!!!1!
> 
> Don't listen to these POSEURS, Winterthorn. They obviously haven't got a CLUE what it really takes to flood a bboard with one's omnipresence.
> 
> ...




LOL!!!

As I've read many good posts by hong, I vote hong as resident comedian _immovable _ du ENWorld. May hong-the-greatest-jester-ever reign for all eternity!

Hip hip hooray! 

Hip hip hooray! 

Hip hip hooray! 

-W.

PS: Blushing yet, hong?


----------



## Winterthorn (Aug 29, 2002)

*A question of volume...*



> Not to hard to keep up then once you get over the intial volume of new posts the first time




Aye! There's the rub. Volume. When I first came to EN World the current day's listed posts filled only one page on screen. These days it seems to fill at least *three*!

Wow!

Keep coming with the tips folks 

-W.


----------



## Mark (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: How do you folks do it... I mean post so much!*



			
				hong said:
			
		

> *You must also really like the sound of your own voice.*




Crothian is sooooooooo going to kill your ass for that...


----------



## Morrus (Aug 29, 2002)

Winterthorn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nonetheless, I luv this place, but it's really hard to keep up.
> 
> ...




You just get used to it.  The place has a "feel" with ebs and tides, and it becomes easier and easier to keep on top of it as you become more in tune with the place.


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't post half as much as I'd like to, I get to have little splurges, like over the past couple of days, but I find myself getting pulled into the boards and need to distance myself from time to time or get no work done what so ever..


----------



## LcKedovan (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: How do you folks do it... I mean post so much!*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You just get used to it.  The place has a "feel" with ebs and tides, and it becomes easier and easier to keep on top of it as you become more in tune with the place. *




Yes, I like to refer to the phenomenon as "Zen Geekness". 

If a tree falls in the forest, will I get XP for it?

-Will


----------



## hong (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: How do you folks do it... I mean post so much!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Crothian is sooooooooo going to kill your ass for that... *




You bring up an interesting topic. 

Let us consider what Crothian has achieved. One day his post count is 1,000, the next day it's 2,000 and before you know it, it's 6,000. Isn't it amazing and, perhaps, even inspirational, how he has typed so much in so little a time -- and, more to the point, caused so little offense in the process? Thus it's apparent that while sheer force of personality is ONE way to get your post count up, it can't be the ONLY way.

1 theory is that Crothian posts by not wanting to post. There is much wisdom in this apparent paradox, celebrated in Zen mysticism. By emptying your mind of the intent and desire to post, you can overcome the barriers that your conscious mind erects in your way. When you has achieved complete electronic illumination, there is nothing that is impossible, including achieving unheard-of post counts. It is a path that takes dedication, persistence, and long hours online, practicing one's posting skills.

You see a computer. You see a keyboard. You see a button labelled "submit reply". You type in a response, and you push the button. That is all there is to it. The impulse springs from the subconscious, flows into the computer, and moves into the net as naturally as a raindrop falls from the sky into the palm of your hand. Such is the way of the enlightened one.

This technique is sometimes known in the east as _wu-wei_ (no mind). Thus, we might say that Crothian is the paragon of the mindless poster.


Hong "hm, he's still going to kill my ass for that, isn't he?" Ooi


----------



## hong (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: How do you folks do it... I mean post so much!*



			
				LcKedovan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, I like to refer to the phenomenon as "Zen Geekness".
> 
> ...




Ah, LcKedovan is enlightened. 


Hong "It's all that Planescape stuff you work with, isn't it?" Ooi


----------



## Mark (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: How do you folks do it... I mean post so much!*



			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah, LcKedovan is enlightened.
> 
> ...




That or the paint fumes...


----------



## Bagpuss (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't. Well net access at work helps so I can check in at lunchtimes.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 29, 2002)

Hit it in the morning, hit it at lunch, hit it in the evening and I still miss somethings.  

Oh, and no social life.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2002)

Playing in four games on the In Character Board, and DMing one helps to up the post count a bit


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 29, 2002)

I read the board in the morning during my coffee IV drip, like right now.  Then I check it mid morning from work, and usually leave it minimized on my desktop for the rest of the day, checking it over lunch, and so forth.  Then I read it for a few hours each night.  I figure that I spend about as much time here as hubby spends watching TV, which I don't do.  

But if you look at my post count, you'll see that it's pretty low, compared to others.  That's because I frequently don't have anything to say that would add substance to the discussion.  I've tried lately to contribute more, because I feel a bit like a mental parasite, sucking up all the good ideas, but giving none back in return.  But I'm afraid I just don't have all the good ideas that others do.


----------



## Speaker (Aug 29, 2002)

What Buttercup said.

Plus, I'm on the wrong side of the world, so I have to work extra hard at night and early in the morning to stop any good ideas from getting past me.  Being that tired doesn't help me think of constructive comments.

*Yawn*

Edit:  Took a look at my post counter...

Ack!  I was never in this thread.  You didn't see me.  I must lurk!  I must dis


----------



## Pyske (Aug 29, 2002)

Winterthorn:  I understand completely where you're coming from.

Meeting Eric Noah at GenCon (paraphrased):
Him: "So, I don't recognize your screen name.  Are you a lurker?"
Me : "Well, not really, I've got like 70 posts."
Him: *knowing grin, slightly amused*
Me : "OK, yeah, I guess I'm a lurker."

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Tsyr (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm here alot is part of it... When I'm at college I'm normaly online at the same time (I love my college ), and as a result normaly have a window to this site open in the background... when I'm at home, same deal.

I get involved in some pretty heated arguements sometimes... that tends to rack posts up quickly.

But really, I dunno how it happens, it just does. I recently saw I was at something like... 1250, or something, I forget, and I couldn't believe it... I thought I was at like 700 or something.


----------



## Darraketh (Aug 29, 2002)

I helps if you have a pet project you are championing. Right now, for me, it's my tread about hex maps. See my sig for the link.


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 29, 2002)

Post almost meaningless and very short replies, that don't add to the topic at all  

Rav


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Being a story hour addict helps a lot...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 29, 2002)

It helps to have a niche.

Fight club provides me at least 5 posts every morning...  My life has got busier in the last few months, it used to be about 20 posts a day at least in fight club.

But then there are normally a few threads I want to chime in to during the day as I work.  Keeping the boards on while I do other things at the computer allows me to 'monitor' what is being said and see if there are any replies to my replies.

If you are not careful, it can easily suck up your day, but if one has the force of will (and reads fast) one can 'hover' over the boards, always watching, with a part of the mind, while the other part is off doing something more productive.


----------



## trix (Aug 29, 2002)

*...*

I develop software research & software analysis tools and some of our analysis processing runs take 7-22 hours (depending on input size and analysis criteria).

Sometimes when looking for a bug/testing a feature, we've got a few hours to spare.

---

As far as keeping on top of stuff goes, it really depends on what you're after.  I like some of the crunchy stuff (as far as posting goes)...  

skim read... and set the number of posts to something like 100 per page... that way its easy to read all the goodstuff quickly with your scrollbar.

-Tim


----------



## GILGAMESH (Aug 29, 2002)

*NOT YET*

I'm not up into the high digits yet, but I'm going to get there!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: NOT YET*



			
				GILGAMESH said:
			
		

> *I'm not up into the high digits yet, but I'm going to get there! *




One trick is to reply to things like this even when you have little to say


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

The best way is to try to offer something with every post.  A lot of people "bump" threads, but whenever I want to have a thread rise to the top I try to at least post a thought or two.  But the most important thing to remember is postcount means nothing.

"This technique is sometimes known in the east as wu-wei (no mind). Thus, we might say that Crothian is the paragon of the mindless poster."

Thanks, Hong, I appriciate that.  

"Crothian is sooooooooo going to kill your ass for that..."

Well, considering the sheer amount of ass kicking I do......


----------



## mirzabah (Aug 29, 2002)

Bots.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

You also have to remeber the Hong is one of Piratecat's test posting proigrams that PC has yet to be able to turn off.  Most of us are just aliases of each other, in reality there are only like 5 people that post here.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

I repeat myself, but I need to spread the word... Go to the story hour forum, get addict to some of the wonderful stories there and you will need an urge to post after each update.  If you become addict to, let's say, 20 stories, as me, your postcount will go high fast.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I repeat myself, but I need to spread the word... Go to the story hour forum, get addict to some of the wonderful stories there and you will need an urge to post after each update.  If you become addict to, let's say, 20 stories, as me, your postcount will go high fast.
> 
> *




That does work for a lot of people.  Just not me.  I think I'm the lone guy who doesn't read those.  I did read Horacio's, but while it was good it just didn't grab my interest.  Sorry, Horacio, I tried  

Gencon was a big posting week for myself and some others.  A lot of people were gone so we had some mindless fun in meta.  Find the thread with 900 replies.  It's closed now.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That does work for a lot of people.  Just not me.  I think I'm the lone guy who doesn't read those.  I did read Horacio's, but while it was good it just didn't grab my interest.  Sorry, Horacio, I tried
> *




Hey, man, at least you tried it  Thanks!

BTW, this is another way, begining a semi-private conversation in a random thread


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> BTW, this is another way, begining a semi-private conversation in a random thread   *




Ya, sometimes it gets really bad though.  Especially when someone brings up Buffy or other pop culture references that are really populiar.  With the new shows starting in a few weeks the TV Forum shhould be taking off.  That's another good way to increase one's post count.  

But the best way is the Oozemaster.  The single best prestige class in all of existance.  I had soime great threads going on it.  Then others started threads just to ask me why I liked it so much.  That was funny.  I'd never had a thread started just to ask me a question.  Talk about ego trip.


----------



## LcKedovan (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I repeat myself, but I need to spread the word... Go to the story hour forum, get addict to some of the wonderful stories there and you will need an urge to post after each update.  If you become addict to, let's say, 20 stories, as me, your postcount will go high fast.
> 
> *




Man, you must have been in serious story hour withdrawal when you went to Köln! How were you able to safely drive your wife and child without going into a fit of the shakes?!?!?! 

-Will


----------



## Wicht (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That does work for a lot of people.  Just not me.  I think I'm the lone guy who doesn't read those.  I did read Horacio's, but while it was good it just didn't grab my interest.  Sorry, Horacio, I tried
> *




Hey - I bet you didn't try reading mine... 

To really work that post count you have to also work some threads.  Just keep checking back and adding to the conversation.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Man, you must have been in serious story hour withdrawal when you went to Köln! How were you able to safely drive your wife and child without going into a fit of the shakes?!?!?!
> 
> -Will *



It wasn't so difficult, there were some (expensive) cybercafes where I read one or two stories before having to drive


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey - I bet you didn't try reading mine...
> *




I don't think I ever did.  I always stick around the rules, House Rules, Plots and Places, and Rogue Galleries.  Especially with Shark World.


----------



## hong (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> "This technique is sometimes known in the east as wu-wei (no mind). Thus, we might say that Crothian is the paragon of the mindless poster."
> 
> Thanks, Hong, I appriciate that.
> *




I wondered when you were going to show up. 

So, how many of Piratecat's alternate personalities have we got now in this thread?


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> So, how many of Piratecat's alternate personalities have we got now in this thread? *




Horacio, the crazy product from Piratecat's deranged mind, is here.

Hong, the subproduct of the collective Piratecat personalities is here too.


----------



## Bragg Battleaxe (Aug 29, 2002)

I have recently been hit on the head with a large object and have no idea whether I am really Piratecat or not? How do I go about finding out?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I wondered when you were going to show up.
> 
> So, how many of Piratecat's alternate personalities have we got now in this thread? *




Sorry, I was temporarily caught in my other personality.  

I count seven so far.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Bragg Battleaxe said:
			
		

> *I have recently been hit on the head with a large object and have no idea whether I am really Piratecat or not? How do I go about finding out? *




IF you have any doubt, then you aren't.  Sorry, it looks like all your mistakes are actually your own.


----------



## laiyna (Aug 29, 2002)

Just don't read a compleet thread of you know it does not care you and just post your opinion anyway  That will keep the number of posts high  . Also logging in 3 times each day (in the morning, at work and in the evening) helps a lot.  

Lai


----------



## Henry (Aug 29, 2002)

I post, therefore I am.

The trick to realizing complete mastery over the message board...

...is to realize that there IS no message board.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *I post, therefore I am.
> 
> The trick to realizing complete mastery over the message board...
> 
> ...is to realize that there IS no message board. *




Did you took the red link or the blue link?


----------



## Tharkun (Aug 29, 2002)

LoL, that was good "red link or blue link"

Yea find something to say in a thread (though nothing wrong with a nice bump or two


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Tharkun said:
			
		

> *Yea find something to say in a thread (though nothing wrong with a nice bump or two  *




Actually there is.  I think if you want to bump something you can spend that extra minute and think of an on topic comment or addition to write.  I'm anti bump, and I know I'm in the minority.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually there is.  I think if you want to bump something you can spend that extra minute and think of an on topic comment or addition to write.  I'm anti bump, and I know I'm in the minority. *




To me, your last post seemed a well disguised bump


----------



## Henry (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Did you took the red link or the blue link? *




The red one, baby.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...I always stick around the rules, House Rules, Plots and Places, and Rogue Galleries.  ... *



And Meta!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> To me, your last post seemed a well disguised bump  *




As it very well might have been.  The fubnction of the "bump message" is okay, I just perfer there to be some thought to it besides a simple "bump".  "Bump" is so cliched and over used.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *And Meta!  *




Ya, but not as much since PC closed the Thread.  We were doing so well, and close to a thousand.  But still a 900 post thread in meta in a little over a week.  That is something to be proud of and tell the kids.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As it very well might have been.  The fubnction of the "bump message" is okay, I just perfer there to be some thought to it besides a simple "bump".  "Bump" is so cliched and over used. *




Here we agree fully, my friend.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Here we agree fully, my friend. *




And thus the anti bump movement has started.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And thus the anti bump movement has started.   *




I would say the anti-bump bumping movement...


----------



## Tiefling (Aug 29, 2002)

There are a number of tricks to it. First of all, I have no life. No job, no friends, no school. Nothing. I don't actually game, either, having no group.

Second, I'm able to stay on the board long into the night by consuming a single bowl of Lucky Charms each morning, substituting Diet Coke for milk. I've found that a little-known chemical reaction between caffeine, NutraSweet, and dehydrated semi-artificial marshmallows keeps me chipper for about fourteen hours, followed by a six hour jittery period and then a two hour lazy period. Then I fall into my bed, sleep like a rock for two hours, get up, and do it all over again.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I would say the anti-bump bumping movement...  *




SHHH!!  The idea is to disguise bumps so much that people don't even realize they are bumps.  With luck people will forget about the bump all together.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> SHHH!!  The idea is to disguise bumps so much that people don't even realize they are bumps.  With luck people will forget about the bump all together. *




Sir, you really has a point here...
Let's do it!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sir, you really has a point here...
> Let's do it! *




You've got the tough job with all those Story Hours you read.  That is where "bumping" is really noticwed.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You've got the tough job with all those Story Hours you read.  That is where "bumping" is really noticwed. *




Thanks a lot! Now, I'm blushing :O


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks a lot! Now, I'm blushing :O *




And I thought Europians were more open then us prude New Worlders in that area.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And I thought Europians were more open then us prude New Worlders in that area.   *




In which area?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> In which area? *




I was referring more to what gows on behind closed doors.  No need getting to desribtivwe with Eric's Grandmother in the thread.  It's really not that important.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 29, 2002)

I find it highly amusing that this thread has turned into a shallow excuse for certain posters to up their count while theoritically discussing how to increase post counts


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I was referring more to what gows on behind closed doors.  No need getting to desribtivwe with Eric's Grandmother in the thread.  It's really not that important. *




Oh... I still don't understand, but it doesn't matter


----------



## Wicht (Aug 29, 2002)

I agree by the way that it is generally better to add something useful to the conversation if at all possible.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh... I still don't understand, but it doesn't matter  *




Sorry about that.  It tends to happen when ambigious comments are made, especially with the regional phrasings and everything.  Speaking of which, do you have much trouble seeings how we have so many people from all over the world.  I know every once in a while someone will turn a phrase that I have no idea what they mean.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Don't worry... My English is rather good for normal prhases but most slang is beyond my reach...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Don't worry... My English is rather good for normal prhases but most slang is beyond my reach... *




Your english is probably better then mine.  My Americian though, is pretty good.  

Actually, I impressed by the people that can do that.  I doubt I could survive long on a message board not in my primary language.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Your english is probably better then mine.  My Americian though, is pretty good.
> 
> Actually, I impressed by the people that can do that.  I doubt I could survive long on a message board not in my primary language. *




It's easy and very enjoyful. And your language level improves


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's easy and very enjoyful. And your language level inproves  *




My typing has greatly improved, I know that.  

And Winterthorn, this is the true secret to the postcount.  Mutiple posts in multiple threads.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My typing has greatly improved, I know that.
> 
> And Winterthorn, this is the true secret to the postcount.  Mutiple posts in multiple threads.   *




Multiple posts in a single thread is a good first step...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Multiple posts in a single thread is a good first step... *




The road to ten thousand post start with a single reply.  I'm just curious if there are five digits for post count or I'll go back to zero.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The road to ten thousand post start with a single reply.  I'm just curious if there are five digits for post count or I'll go back to zero.   *




The answer is only six months away


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The answer is only six months away  *




It could be a lot closer.  You know I went from 5000 to 6000 posts in 8 days.  It was the week of Gencon so many of the reguliars were gone.  I greatly filled that void.  That and the thread in Meta really helped.  

Next week I plan on getting Shark World back up and running.  That shouls also speed up my posts.  Projects like that really help.  So, anyone who wants to help look over in Plots and Places.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It could be a lot closer.  You know I went from 5000 to 6000 posts in 8 days.  It was the week of Gencon so many of the reguliars were gone.  I greatly filled that void.  That and the thread in Meta really helped.
> 
> Next week I plan on getting Shark World back up and running.  That shouls also speed up my posts.  Projects like that really help.  So, anyone who wants to help look over in Plots and Places.   *




What's exactly that Shark World project?


----------



## Mistwell (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually there is.  I think if you want to bump something you can spend that extra minute and think of an on topic comment or addition to write.  I'm anti bump, and I know I'm in the minority. *




I'm with you on this. Bumping is evil.  Threads rising to the top is a democratic process.  If there is something to be said, people will say it, and the thread rises on its own.  If the topic is not worthy of rising, it falls on its own. Bumping is just a way of cheating the system, of greedily saying "My interests are more important that the interests of other people".  Bumping is self-centered.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What's exactly that Shark World project? *




A bunch of us are creating an world that is 95% water.  Also most of the gods are dead, there was a great cataclysm and the world was hit by three meteors.  Most of the gods died protecting the world from these.  All three are on the planet and still influencing it.  So far it is a little all over the place.  We have some great ideas, but it lacks orginization.


----------



## Tiefling (Aug 29, 2002)

To paraphrase someone else (Akunin?):

If you're thread falls off the first page without any replies and you bump it, cool. Sometimes threads get missed. But if it has gotten replies, or you bumped it once already and it still hasn't got any, take a hint and let it go.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Tiefling said:
			
		

> *To paraphrase someone else (Akunin?):
> 
> If you're thread falls off the first page without any replies and you bump it, cool. Sometimes threads get missed. But if it has gotten replies, or you bumped it once already and it still hasn't got any, take a hint and let it go. *




Instead of bumping post a reply or a comment.  As to when to do this or when not, it's best to use your own judgement.  In the forums that get a lot of traffic you might only reply to your own thread once or twice.  But one in one of the less used forums you might need to do it more often so people go there much less.


----------



## Mark (Aug 29, 2002)

Tiefling said:
			
		

> *To paraphrase someone else (Akunin?):
> 
> If you're thread falls off the first page without any replies and you bump it, cool. Sometimes threads get missed. But if it has gotten replies, or you bumped it once already and it still hasn't got any, take a hint and let it go. *




As long as the thread has served its purpose...


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A bunch of us are creating an world that is 95% water.  Also most of the gods are dead, there was a great cataclysm and the world was hit by three meteors.  Most of the gods died protecting the world from these.  All three are on the planet and still influencing it.  So far it is a little all over the place.  We have some great ideas, but it lacks orginization. *




It looks great! Where are you doing it?


----------



## Mistwell (Aug 29, 2002)

Tiefling said:
			
		

> *To paraphrase someone else (Akunin?):
> 
> If you're thread falls off the first page without any replies and you bump it, cool. Sometimes threads get missed. But if it has gotten replies, or you bumped it once already and it still hasn't got any, take a hint and let it go. *




Even in these cases, you do not have to post "Bump" to help the thread out.  If you have NO replies after a full page of stuff, your original post probably lacked something.  Maybe you need to further explain something. Maybe you need to demonstrate why your issue can have an impact on something.  But you probably need to add something to the post in order to get responses, and that is what you should do instead of posting "Bump" in such situations.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It looks great! Where are you doing it? *




This is the master thread

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18908

It is really disorganized.  There are other threads on certain specifics in the House Rules, Plots and Places, Rogues Gallery, and Hombrew Creatures (in the creature Catalog forum) forums.  The quality goes from dribble to really good depending on who's the writer.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This is the master thread
> 
> ...




Oh, it looks good... I'll try to find some tieme between story hour and story hour...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, it looks good... I'll try to find some tieme between story hour and story hour... *




Next week as it gets orginized and editted it will be much better and easier to read.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

So I'll wait until next week


----------



## Someguy (Aug 29, 2002)

*Postcount++*

Post count=Postcount +1


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *So I'll wait until next week  *




You can look at it now.  Carnifax has some great stuff.  There are some amazingly powerful things in Rogues Gallery by myself and Drowdude.  There is also a great and interesting Clam in the Homebrew Creatures forum


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You can look at it now.  Carnifax has some great stuff.  There are some amazingly powerful things in Rogues Gallery by myself and Drowdude.  There is also a great and interesting Clam in the Homebrew Creatures forum *




But if you're going to edit all ans summarise it, I prefer the edited version 

But seriously, when you edit it, please, drop me a message!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But if you're going to edit all ans summarise it, I prefer the edited version
> 
> But seriously, when you edit it, please, drop me a message! *




It's going to be more in orginizing and making sure that it all makes sense in the big picture.  With so many people writing different parts, we do have concepts that really don't fit together.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's going to be more in orginizing and making sure that it all makes sense in the big picture.  With so many people writing different parts, we do have concepts that really don't fit together. *




Have you thought about a website?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Have you thought about a website? *




Yes, but so far no one has stepped forward and sone it.  I don't have the time or the know how to make the website I'd want to make.  So, if there are any volunteers out there.....


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, but so far no one has stepped forward and sone it.  I don't have the time or the know how to make the website I'd want to make.  So, if there are any volunteers out there..... *




I have space enough in one of my sites, and if you don't want anything fancy, plain HTML, I could do it (I have no free time enough for anything like PHP, I have to mantain my own www.planewalker-es.com in my free time). Seriously. 

Would you be interested?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I have space enough in one of my sites, and if you don't want anything fancy, plain HTML, I could do it (I have no free time enough for anything like PHP, I have to mantain my own www.planewalker-es.com in my free time). Seriously.
> 
> Would you be interested? *




Yes I would.  At this point nothing fancy is fine.  Just a place to compile everything we have in one area for easy access.

Edit: Do you have an english version?


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes I would.  At this point nothing fancy is fine.  Just a place to compile everything we have in one area for easy access.
> 
> Edit: Do you have an english version? *




Of my site? My site is the Spanish version of www.planewalker.com 

So about the site, let's do it! When you compile the info, send me it in an e-mail and I will begin the site. 

BTW, I'll place it under my other site, www.drowstar.com (now used only as mirror of planewalker-es) under a directory called sharkworld, it'll be http://sharkworld.drowstar.com


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks Horacio, next time your in town I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 29, 2002)

I hope everyone is taking notes as Crothian and Horacio demonstrate how to increase one's postcount


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *I hope everyone is taking notes as Crothian and Horacio demonstrate how to increase one's postcount  *




Well, whatever your secret is, it seems to have served you well.  

THe secret is really to just post.  Express and opinion, ask questions, make comments.  Get off the bench and just post.


----------



## Tiefling (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> THe secret is really to just post.  Express and opinion, ask questions, make comments.  Get off the bench and just post.   *




Fine, I will.


----------



## Celebrim (Aug 29, 2002)

Most of the posters with posts in the thousands have enslaved a mail daemon (or sometimes a Psuedocode) that sends random keypunches to the boards when they are away from the keyboard. Amazingly, it is seldom recognized for the gibberish that it is, so that most people seldom can tell whether they are replying to the real poster or the evil mail daemon.  Of course, there are a few here that have been enslaved by the mail daemon lords and are chained to their desks unable to leave, but that is the heavy price they pay for studying the evil tomes of Al'Gorythm.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> Well, whatever your secret is, it seems to have served you well.
> *




Indeed it has


----------



## kreynolds (Aug 29, 2002)

Oh my god. I can't believe I'm actually seeing this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You people are just horrible.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *Oh my god. I can't believe I'm actually seeing this. You people are just horrible.  *




Your just upset that you came to the party late


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Another way is to keep topics you are interesting in near the top.  While some people choose to do this with a simple word or phrase, I find it's much better and has a greater chance of getting a response by actually posting something of some substance.


----------



## Tiefling (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian, we have a violation in the fourth page of "God and Satan!"


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Tiefling said:
			
		

> *Crothian, we have a violation in the fourth page of "God and Satan!" *




I can honestly say I have no idea what you might be referring to?  What the heck are you talking about?


----------



## Tiefling (Aug 30, 2002)

I mean that someone has illegally posted a "bump" message after it descended beyond the first page, without adding any content.


----------



## TiQuinn (Aug 30, 2002)

Nobody likes a tattle-tale!


----------



## Tiefling (Aug 30, 2002)

Dammit, that was my plan to gain social acceptance.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

That's their own problem.  I don't police it, I just encourage it.  Only one man has that kind of power.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Tiefling has called the Anti-bumping squad!

Let's punish the illegal bumpers!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Tiefling has called the Anti-bumping squad!
> 
> Let's punish the illegal bumpers!  *




That's all we need, vigilantes stopping illegal bumping.


----------



## Tiefling (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *That's their own problem.  I don't police it, I just encourage it.  Only one man has that kind of power. *




... Captain Planet?


----------



## Jeph (Aug 30, 2002)

Wow. I seem to have stumbled across the "increase my postcount" thread. This could be fun. Anyone have minor comments that I could wright one-word replies to? 

-Jeph


----------



## Tiefling (Aug 30, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Wow. I seem to have stumbled across the "increase my postcount" thread. This could be fun. Anyone have minor comments that I could wright one-word replies to?
> 
> -Jeph *




No.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Wow. I seem to have stumbled across the "increase my postcount" thread. This could be fun. Anyone have minor comments that I could wright one-word replies to?
> 
> -Jeph *




I don't


----------



## Jeph (Aug 30, 2002)

A few posts back Crothian said a good way to get replies to your posts was to keep them at the top of the thread lists in the forum.

I've found a good way to do this is to find a friend, maybe in one of your gaming groups, who could also get an Enworld account. then just reply to each other's posts all the time. That's what Corlon and I do.

-Jeph


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Tiefling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ... Captain Planet? *





I think he means that english guy what runs the joint.

MoRuss, Moruss, Adkinson, Morrus, something like that (I used to know how to spell it but Hong got me all confused the other day)


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *A few posts back Crothian said a good way to get replies to your posts was to keep them at the top of the thread lists in the forum.
> 
> I've found a good way to do this is to find a friend, maybe in one of your gaming groups, who could also get an Enworld account. then just reply to each other's posts all the time. That's what Corlon and I do.
> 
> -Jeph *




Thats cheating.  Thats almost as bad as posting when you really have nothing to say.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *A few posts back Crothian said a good way to get replies to your posts was to keep them at the top of the thread lists in the forum.
> 
> I've found a good way to do this is to find a friend, maybe in one of your gaming groups, who could also get an Enworld account. then just reply to each other's posts all the time. That's what Corlon and I do.
> 
> -Jeph *




Cheater!!  

I know a few people who look at the boards but never post.  I don't know why they don't.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thats cheating.  Thats almost as bad as posting when you really have nothing to say. *




In my day we didn't have one word responses to messages.  We weren't allowed to type messages to our friends.  We had two computers, both uphill from each other and five miles apart.  I had to post at one, then walk to the other to post again.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> In my day we didn't have one word responses to messages.  We weren't allowed to type messages to our friends.  We had two computers, both uphill from each other and five miles apart.  I had to post at one, then walk to the other to post again.   *




Hah, you were lucky...

We had to make due with rocks and morse code.  

Bang out a message on one end of a line and then walk ten miles uphill to the other and bang out a reply and then walk ten miles uphill back to the other only to find out the second message had got lost midway and we had to go back and rebang it out.


----------



## Aaron L (Aug 30, 2002)

I get scared at how many posts some people have.  I'm on the computer all day long and can't compete.


----------



## Aaron L (Aug 30, 2002)

I'l try a new tactic: multiple consecutive posts.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> *I get scared at how many posts some people have.  I'm on the computer all day long and can't compete. *




It's not a contest.  Or if it is I want my prize darnit


----------



## Aaron L (Aug 30, 2002)

There are numbers listed under our names, so it must be a contest


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> *There are numbers listed under our names, so it must be a contest  *




Hmm, I'll have to talk to Darkness about this.


----------



## Jeph (Aug 30, 2002)

if it is I damn well have some catching up to do....should have started 2 years ago (wait.....I didn't know DnD existed then......)

But anyway Corlon and I do NOT post bumps on each other's threads. Everything we say we have already said to each other in person and wanted to clarify, is pertenent new info, or is an attempt to get on the other's nerves (a most worthy cause)

-Jeph


----------



## Jeph (Aug 30, 2002)

What if I posted 1 word per post, until I finished a sentance?....that would sure increase my count!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *if it is I damn well have some catching up to do....should have started 2 years ago (wait.....I didn't know DnD existed then......)
> 
> *




Actually, the latest incarnation happened sometime in January.  And not knowing about D&D is no excuse.  You should have know.


----------



## Aaron L (Aug 30, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *What if I posted 1 word per post, until I finished a sentance?....that would sure increase my count! *




That would be cheating.


----------



## Aaron L (Aug 30, 2002)

Almost 600 points!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *What if I posted 1 word per post, until I finished a sentance?....that would sure increase my count! *




And get you banned.  That's a no no here.  Plus it's really annoying.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 30, 2002)

i'm coming up on 1000.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *i'm coming up on 1000.   *




Congradulations.  Is a big point in a posters life.  Not many people get there.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *i'm coming up on 1000.   *




Its all downhill from there. 

Kinda like turning 40 only without the presents and silly hats


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Its all downhill from there.
> 
> Kinda like turning 40 only without the presents and silly hats  *




You didn't get the 1000 post care package?  Mine had dice, a few books and modules and a signed copy of a leather bound PHB.  

(Just kidding of course    )


----------



## kreynolds (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Your just upset that you came to the party late   *




Maybe...or maybe I have a little suprise...

*BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!*


----------



## Sacred Cow (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You didn't get the 1000 post care package?  Mine had dice, a few books and modules and a signed copy of a leather bound PHB.
> *




Huh? I know I lurk, but you dont have 1000 posts. Or am i being dumb or something?


----------



## kreynolds (Aug 30, 2002)

Sacred Cow said:
			
		

> *Huh? I know I lurk, but you dont have 1000 posts. Or am i being dumb or something? *




How very strange. He used to have over 5,000. In fact, he had over 5,000 posts when I left the office this afternoon. Either his post counter reset, or someone's having fun mucking with his profile.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How very strange. He used to have over 5,000. In fact, he had over 5,000 posts when I left the office this afternoon. Either his post counter reset, or someone's having fun mucking with his profile. *




Someone removed my 6!!  That's rather cool.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

WEll, all that advice for improving one's post count.  Ignore.  It obviously doesn't work.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *WEll, all that advice for improving one's post count.  Ignore.  It obviously doesn't work.   *




heh, heh

This reminds me of the time Morrus decided to turn the count from Fight Club off just to pick on me and Graydoom.  

(and brings to mind your own entry in that other thread)


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> heh, heh
> 
> ...




That's funny.  Nothing like Mod's with a good sense of humor.  I mean Humour.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2002)

I run the new Rokugan Industrial Revolution, and another Play by Post game, and I'm generally a little bit of everywhere...

Visinting all the different forums is a good start. Don't just baby-sit one.


----------



## Skullfyre (Aug 30, 2002)

I have a few posts...
and my cat's name is mittens....


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's funny.  Nothing like Mod's with a good sense of humor.  I mean Humour.   *




It is to laugh


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It is to laugh  *




I just can't figure out if they are having fun at my expense or not.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> In my day we didn't have one word responses to messages*




Yeahhhhhh


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I just can't figure out if they are having fun at my expense or not.   *




I would give my opinion but you never know when _they_ are watching you  and its generally better not to draw att... 

but I have said too much already...
.
.
.
.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I would give my opinion but you never know when they are watching you  and its generally better not to draw att...
> 
> ...




Nice postcount Wicht, very impressive.


----------



## Tiefling (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I just can't figure out if they are having fun at my expense or not.   *




Crothian, have you noticed yet that Wicht's post count has gone up significantly?

Edit: Damn, he figured it out.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

What did I say...

Open your mouth and _they_ start paying attention to you.

Shoulda known not to get involved


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *What did I say...
> 
> Open your mouth and they start paying attention to you.
> 
> Shoulda known not to get involved   *




Who's that a response to?


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Who's that a response to? *




Me - my earlier post - (and the fact I get dragged into this) (FRAMED, I was framed I tell you!!!)  

Its just better when the mods don't look your way, thats all I'm trying to say


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Me - my earlier post - (and the fact I get dragged into this) (FRAMED, I was framed I tell you!!!)
> 
> Its just better when the mods don't look your way, thats all I'm trying to say  *




How did I get the mods to look my way?


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How did I get the mods to look my way? *




You're the one who posted about Morrus getting jealous and editing your post count 

And you know what they say... _"Do not meddle in the affairs of Moderators for they are subtle and quick to anger."_


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Your the one who posted about Morrus getting jealous and editing your post count  *




See why I don't stay up this late normally?  Excuse me while I go bang my head on something metal.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> And you know what they say... "Do not meddle in the affairs of Moderators for they are subtle and quick to anger." *




That's rich.  We should get that on a t-shirt, one for all the mods.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *See why I don't stay up this late normally?  *




Me neither, but I couldn't go to bed without seeing how it ended.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Me neither, but I couldn't go to bed without seeing how it ended.   *




Ya, and thanks for that.  Really. 

 If you come to Marcon or Origins next year we can have a laugh on this over a pint or something.


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2002)

So, um, what did my alternate Piratecat personality get up to while I was away?

ooOOOoo. He was naughty.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *So, um, what did my alternate Piratecat personality get up to while I was away?
> 
> ooOOOoo. He was naughty. *




Don't forget to take a look at the thread in meta.  Might as well since it's now on the tour.


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2002)

Well, it's not like that little piece of skulduggery achieved much. Since everyone knows we're all multiple personalities in Piratecat's head (Wicht, Crothian, Horacio, me, and maybe Kreynolds but he's much too well-behaved), all that happened was that the post count got shuffled between different IDs. By my count, the collective Piratecat hivemind is now up to about 18,000 posts, shared between six IDs, and nothing can stop it. Muahaha.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Well, it's not like that little piece of skulduggery achieved much. Since everyone knows we're all multiple personalities in Piratecat's head (Wicht, Crothian, Horacio, me, and maybe Kreynolds but he's much too well-behaved), all that happened was that the post count got shuffled between different IDs. By my count, the collective Piratecat hivemind is now up to about 18,000 posts, shared between six IDs, and nothing can stop it. Muahaha. *




Or are we?  You know, and I realize how insane this sounds, but what if we are all actually sperate people?  Wacky, I know but bare with me.  Not just seperate poeple, but also in seperate places.  Even on seperate computers.  That's the real scarey thought.  I get chills just thinking about it.


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> Thats cheating.  Thats almost as bad as posting when you really have nothing to say. *




There are some people who already do that (aka the "pseudobump").



			
				Aaron L said:
			
		

> *
> I'l try a new tactic: multiple consecutive posts.*




There are some people who already do that too. (aka the "multibump").


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Or are we?  You know, and I realize how insane this sounds, but what if we are all actually sperate people?  Wacky, I know but bare with me.  Not just seperate poeple, but also in seperate places.  Even on seperate computers.  That's the real scarey thought.  I get chills just thinking about it.   *




It would be too scary to be true...


Disclaimer: This Piratecat's rogue personality has just woken up and it still a bit sleepy


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> Disclaimer: This Piratecat's rogue personality has just woken up and it still a bit sleepy *




Hm, I guess then it's time for me to hand over!


Hong "tag-team Piratecat playing" Ooi


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hm, I guess then it's time for me to hand over!
> 
> ...





Piratecat's aspect Hong can go to sleep because Piratecat's aspect Horacio is already here to continue the mayhem...


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> Piratecat's aspect Hong can go to sleep because Piratecat's aspect Horacio is already here to continue the mayhem... *




Actually, maybe I'll stick around to see just how much mayhem ensues.

The Piratecat hivemind spans six time zones!


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, maybe I'll stick around to see just how much mayhem ensues.
> 
> The Piratecat hivemind spans six time zones! *




The Pîratecat's Hivemind... I like it!


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The Pîratecat's Hivemind... I like it! *




Hey, you put a hat on Piratecat. I like it!

And it was either hivemind, or the borg. But Piratecat isn't cubical enough to be a borg, I don't think.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, you put a hat on Piratecat. I like it!
> 
> And it was either hivemind, or the borg. But Piratecat isn't cubical enough to be a borg, I don't think. *




A true Pîratecat must have a hat, musn't him?
Yes, Hivemind better than Borg collective, always.

But my question is, do we qualify as a hivemind? We are only fifteen personalities so far, hiovemind suggests thousands of small and well coordinated Pîratecat's personalities, not fifteen rogue paranoid ones...


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A true Pîratecat must have a hat, musn't him?
> Yes, Hivemind better than Borg collective, always.
> ...




Ah, but that's only the loud ones. That's not counting the thousands of other personalities that are simply good, decent, ordinary hardworking figments of the imagination.

And I'm not paranoid. Nobody is out to get me. Or my post count. That's right nobody is going to touch my post count. Which is good, because they'll have to pry my cold, dead fingers off my post count if they want it.


Hong "fingering my post count" Ooi


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

I cannot beleive in a Pîratecat's personality to be a good, decent, ordinary hardworking figment of Pîratecat's imagination.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya, and thanks for that.  Really.
> 
> If you come to Marcon or Origins next year we can have a laugh on this over a pint or something.   *




I don't drink so it would have to be "something" but if I show up sure.   

I am seriously thinking of going to Gencon in Indiana this year but when (and where) are the two you mentioned?  I am afraid I have been playing for almost 20 years and I have never until recently been able to even pay attention to the possibility of attending cons.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't drink so it would have to be "something" but if I show up sure.
> 
> I am seriously thinking of going to Gencon in Indiana this year but when (and where) are the two you mentioned?  I am afraid I have been playing for almost 20 years and I have never until recently been able to even pay attention to the possibility of attending cons. *




Neither did I, and being in Europe doesn't help... 

Some day, I'll go to Gen Con.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't drink so it would have to be "something" but if I show up sure.
> 
> I am seriously thinking of going to Gencon in Indiana this year but when (and where) are the two you mentioned?  I am afraid I have been playing for almost 20 years and I have never until recently been able to even pay attention to the possibility of attending cons. *




I don't drink either, so the piny will be of something else.  THe two I suggested are right here in Columbus Ohio.  marcon is Memorial Day Weekend and Origins is ussually early July.  Due to them being in my backyard, these are the only cons I really go to.  One year I'll make Gen Con, hopefully.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Neither did I, and being in Europe doesn't help...
> 
> Some day, I'll go to Gen Con. *




We're a bunch of no drinking fools.


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *I don't drink so it would have to be "something" but if I show up sure.   *




Not even beer? Light beer?

I am having one right now. Maybe I'll have two, since you're not having any.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not even beer? Light beer?
> 
> I am having one right now. Maybe I'll have two, since you're not having any.  *




Eh, light beer?  That's worse the real beer.  If your going to drink something, might as well drink something worth while.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Not even beer? Light beer? *




Especially not beer.  (Picking up aluminum beer cans as a kid in the New Mexico desert never gave me a great appreciation for the smell)

I cook with wine but thats as close to alcohol consumption as I have ever got.  And since the alcohol all gets evaporated thats not really that close.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> I cook with wine but thats as close to alcohol consumption as I have ever got.  And since the alcohol all gets evaporated thats not really that close. *




No, but it impresses people.  I'm not a great cook, but when people see me cooking with wine they think my skill is vast.  I'll never understand it.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No, but it impresses people.  I'm not a great cook, but when people see me cooking with wine they think my skill is vast.  I'll never understand it. *




Wine and cider are great cooking tools.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wine and cider are great cooking tools. *




Welcome to cooking with Gamers.  My name is Crothian and tonight we are going to prepare a lovely little dish that you can serve around the gaming table.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Welcome to cooking with Gamers.  My name is Crothian and tonight we are going to prepare a lovely little dish that you can serve around the gaming table.   *




It would be good stuff for a new thread, *Cooking with Gamers*. I smell fast and furious posting...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It would be good stuff for a new thread, Cooking with Gamers. I smell fast and furious posting... *




Actually, I foresee a lot of numbers to the local pizza place.  I have a feeling that's as close to cooking as many of these people get.  

I do have a killer beandip recipe that is very easy to make and people love it.  It's great for games.  4 ingrediants and then you keep it warm in the crockpot for however long you need.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, I foresee a lot of numbers to the local pizza place.  I have a feeling that's as close to cooking as many of these people get.
> 
> I do have a killer beandip recipe that is very easy to make and people love it.  It's great for games.  4 ingrediants and then you keep it warm in the crockpot for however long you need. *




So post it, we want to know!


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2002)

*Frick, Frick, Frick.*

Will you FRICKING pansy-a$$es stop talking about COOKING, for FRICK'S sake. What are you?

I am a GEEK. I do not COOK. I PAY people to do that meatwork for me. Cooking is a specialist skill, one that can and should be delegated to professionals. I no more need to cook than I need to know how to fix my car. Or write sonnets. Or program a VCR. Not that anybody knows how to program VCRs. No, that counts as knowledge that Man Was Not Meant To Know.

Ahem.

Sorry, please continue.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So post it, we want to know!  *




All you need is ground beef, can of refried beans, block of velvetta, and chili peppers.  There are chilli peppers can be bought in a variety of spicey levels.  It's important to get the kind that are best for the group.  

First brown the ground beef.  Then mix all the ingrediants in the crockpot and set on medium and stir occasionally.  When the ingrediants are hot, put the crockpot on low and you are ready to go.  Just get some chips to dip into the bean dip.

If you have left overs it can be easily refregeratted and it reheats nicely.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> Cooking is a specialist skill, one that can and should be delegated to professionals. I no more need to cook than I need to know how to fix my car. Or write sonnets. Or program a VCR. Not that anybody knows how to program VCRs.  *




Let's see.  I can cook, write sonnets, and program a VCR.  Three out of four isn't that bad.


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *... and program a VCR.  *




I don't believe you.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't believe you. *




I program a VCR too...


----------



## Aaron L (Aug 30, 2002)

Program...?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't believe you. *




Well, the next time you're in Ohio, stop by and I'll show it.  My VCR doesn't blink 12 either, I can set the clock as well.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, the next time you're in Ohio, stop by and I'll show it.  My VCR doesn't blink 12 either, I can set the clock as well.   *




Me too...


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2002)

I get the feeling that I drew the short straw when Piratecat was doling out the skill points to his multiple personalities.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Me too... *




Hongs VCR setting World tour.  So far we have stops in Ohio and France.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *I get the feeling that I drew the short straw when Piratecat was doling out the skill points to his multiple personalities. *




So either you have the highest BAB, or have a spellbook, or you are the bard and got the shaft...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *I get the feeling that I drew the short straw when Piratecat was doling out the skill points to his multiple personalities. *




But you do have all those great posting feats.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But you do have all those great posting feats.   *




I was faster...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> or you are the bard and got the shaft... *




Bard's did not get the shaft.  The Bard is a great class that has amazing group oriented abilities.  Plus I can sing "I am Henry the VII" in character


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I was faster...  *




Of course you did get the Improved Iniative Posting feat.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bard's did not get the shaft.  The Bard is a great class that has amazing group oriented abilities.  Plus I can sing "I am Henry the VII" in character   *




I'd love hearing that!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd love hearing that! *




See, only now at the end to you realize the true powe rof the Bard


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> Bard's did not get the shaft.  The Bard is a great class that has amazing group oriented abilities.  Plus I can sing "I am Henry the VII" in character   *




Eighth, dood. 'Enery the Eighth. 


I'm 'Enery the Eighth I am
'Enery the Eighth I am, I am
I got married to the widow next door,
She's been married seven times before
And every one was an 'Enery
She wouldn't 'ave a Willy or a Sam.
I'm 'er eighth old man called 'Enery.
'Enery the Eighth I am. 


So, when you say "in character", do you mean that your name is 'Enery, you got married to a widow, and she was married seven times before...?


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So either you have the highest BAB, or have a spellbook, or you are the bard and got the shaft... *




Muahaha! Beware my mercurial dire keyboard of DQQM!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Eighth, dood. 'Enery the Eighth.
> 
> ...




No, I'm a Bard.  I just sing songs by Herman's Hermits.  I don't actually live them.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Muahaha! Beware my mercurial dire keyboard of DQQM! *




I counter attack with my keen vorpal story hour board of death


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Muahaha! Beware my mercurial dire keyboard of DQQM! *




"What are you going to do bleed on me?"


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I counter attack with my keen vorpal story hour board of death *




"It's just a rabbit"


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "What are you going to do bleed on me?" *




Again, I was faster...

You're getting old. Before you were the Master and I was the Student, but now the role has changed. The Dark Side of posting has given me strength and speed. You have no chance.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "It's just a rabbit" *




"I have a theory, it must be bunnies"


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Again, I was faster...
> 
> ...




Well, luckily for me there are things that speed is not a good thing, IYKWIMAITYD  

Actually, it's the darn 60 second delay.  It's my mortal enemy.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I have a theory, it must be bunnies" *




I was in stiches during her part of that song.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I was in stiches during her part of that song. *




Damm American language... But does it means "to be in stiches"?


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, luckily for me there are things that speed is not a good thing, IYKWIMAITYD
> 
> Actually, it's the darn 60 second delay.  It's my mortal enemy. *




I hate the 60 seconds delay too...


----------



## Tiefling (Aug 30, 2002)

To be laughing one's @$$ off.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Tiefling said:
			
		

> *To be laughing one's @$$ off. *




Thanks, Tiefling


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Damm American language... But does it means "to be in stiches"? *




it means to laugh really hard.  

Sorry about that.  It was like the time I went down to the Piers on Gastion and then we met the Bengal who of course was no Steeler let me tell you.  Then we wnt up to the Flats and had a nice get together with Browns people.  THey of course don't like either, but let us in anyway.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I hate the 60 seconds delay too... *




It goes beyong hate.  I loathe it.  I want it dead.  I want its family dead.  I want its house burned to the ground.  

It torments me in my sleep.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It goes beyong hate.  I loathe it.  I want it dead.  I want it's family dead.  I want it's house burned to the ground.
> 
> It torments me in my sleep. *




I fully agree with you. Let's kill it! Let's erase its existence!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I fully agree with you. Let's kill it! Let's erase its existence! *




If only we could.  It was a 30 second delay.  That was nice, I'd hardly ever see it.  Then there was the darktimes of the 90 second delay.  That was tough.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 30, 2002)

Presumably, this is actually a request to raise it up to 90 seconds...?


----------



## Leopold (Aug 30, 2002)

i control the firewall thereby i allow what sites to ban. this is not one of them , therfore i can post here all day long!!


----------



## Leopold (Aug 30, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Presumably, this is actually a request to raise it up to 90 seconds...?   *





60 seconds is fine..sometimes during the early AM my brain takes 60 seconds to failover...see and i got rejected again...sigh...i need to learn how to type slower!!


----------



## Aaron L (Aug 30, 2002)

Program...?


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

You know you post too much when you actually know about the 60 second delay


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *You know you post too much when you actually know about the 60 second delay  *




Then I post way too much... 
 or  ?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Presumably, this is actually a request to raise it up to 90 seconds...?   *




I don't think so PC


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't think so PC   *




Neither do I!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Some guys never learn


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *Some guys never learn  *




What do you mean?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2002)

Arguing over the 60 second delay seems to increase your post count some.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 30, 2002)

Well,

...I am not, even remotely, one of those who posts a lot on this board, although I spend way too much time on it - it's one of the more commen entries in my history files both at home and work - and I feel I can comment a 'wee' bit on the amount of posts and how often people post.

I use to post a lot, mainly to yell at some wingnuts, on a rightwing news board I won't really mention - but it was fun to yank their collective chains from time to time, although I'm a right-leaned moderate - and when posting on a place that you like to be opinionated on, sometimes even a modicum of education, helps when your post count.

These boards are, in my opinion, a rariety in that people are, even when they're being a bit mean, pretty polite to one and other on here - even the so-called curmudgeons are nicer then a lot of places.

One thing though that seems to aid such massive post counts for those whom actually post a great deal is the fact that gamers, in general, have access to one, if not multiple, high speed internet options and, thusly, can rip through the boards in a short time and comment upon the various places they wish to add their voice.

Basically it's a message board about a hobby that, for many of us, is a significant portion of our life, so it's quite easy to talk about it in great depth and verbosity.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What do you mean? *




One should neither argue with nor mention by name those powers that be _(I say as my eyes dart to and fro)._ nor should one "give them ideas."

Its better just not to let them notice you.  Sure they can lift you up with a swoop of their hand, but they can just as easily...

...well you figure it out.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 31, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> One should neither argue with nor mention by name those powers that be (I say as my eyes dart to and fro). nor should one "give them ideas."
> 
> ...




Yes, I know, _Never argue with moderators because..._

So I'd better shut up...


----------



## Terraism (Aug 31, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> One trick is to reply to things like this even when you have little to say  *



Gee, you know, that's a really good idea...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 31, 2002)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *Gee, you know, that's a really good idea...  *




Yeah I know.

If you are subtle enough you can even make it look like you are having a conversation.


----------



## Terraism (Aug 31, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah I know.
> 
> If you are subtle enough you can even make it look like you are having a conversation.  *



Really?  I'll have to try that sometime...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 31, 2002)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *Really?  I'll have to try that sometime...  *




Its not as hard as one might think.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 31, 2002)

> You know you post too much when you actually know about the 60 second delay




I have seen it a few times myself.

Actually i feal like an uber slacker lately. i used to post sooo much back in the good ol' days when i was layed off from work. If i could just find a way to pay the bills without working, ever, my postcount would be huge too.

Hmmm, must find more In Character games...


----------



## Winterthorn (Aug 31, 2002)

*OH... MY... GAWD... Look what happened after 48 hours!*

*7* pages of "postlets"! (Okay, 6 to be fair to those "real posts" )

hong, Wicht, Crothian, Horacio... you guys are a scream! 


[Pychotic aside]

They have no idea what they've done. Having them reveal their secrets to posting was like taking candy from a baby. They think they're the masters now; but I will upset their little post domination paradigm soon enough! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

[/pychotic aside]


Thanks so far to all those for their advice/comments  

-W.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: OH... MY... GAWD... Look what happened after 48 hours!*



			
				Winterthorn said:
			
		

> *
> hong, Wicht, Crothian, Horacio... you guys are a scream!
> *




You should see us on our good days.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: OH... MY... GAWD... Look what happened after 48 hours!*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You should see us on our good days.   *




Like that Meta thread... Those were the days...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 31, 2002)

*Look what happened after 48 hours!*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You should see us on our good days.   *




You know, IIRC on the first day of the new boards I put in over 100 posts.  

My average has really fallen off since then


----------



## Horacio (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Look what happened after 48 hours!*



			
				Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You know, IIRC on the first day of the new boards I put in over 100 posts.
> *




I remember that. It was scary...


----------



## hong (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: OH... MY... GAWD... Look what happened after 48 hours!*



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Like that Meta thread... Those were the days... *




Yeesh. That was barely a month ago! Talk about your short attention spans.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OH... MY... GAWD... Look what happened after 48 hours!*



			
				hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeesh. That was barely a month ago! Talk about your short attention spans.  *




A month in internet time is like a year in real life


----------



## gamecat (Jan 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Gencon was a big posting week for myself and some others.  A lot of people were gone so we had some mindless fun in meta.  Find the thread with 900 replies.  It's closed now.




OLD SKOOL!

I remember those...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 28, 2005)

This is in general ? 
*Blink* 
*Blink*


----------



## gamecat (Jan 28, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> This is in general ?
> *Blink*
> *Blink*




Back in the day, it'd be in meta


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 28, 2005)

Geez, look how long it's been since wicht, Horacio or even Sir Osis of Liver have been on the boards.

*sniff*  I miss those guys...


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 28, 2005)

We'll slide it into OT. Whoa, old! I saw Sir Osis a few months ago at Kahuna Burger's game day. . . I wonder what's keeping him busy?

I know people come and go 'cause it's the internet, but it's fun seeing old faces.


----------



## Krieg (Jan 28, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We'll slide it into OT.




Better 2 1/2 years late than never!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 28, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Better 2 1/2 years late than never!





ya, the mods really have lost a step in their old age.....


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 28, 2005)

hong said:
			
		

> HAW HAW!!! AS IF someone with a MEASLY 350-odd posts could POSSIBLY have NO LIFE!!!!1!
> 
> Don't listen to these POSEURS, Winterthorn. They obviously haven't got a CLUE what it really takes to flood a bboard with one's omnipresence.
> 
> ...




As well as the saline drip won't you need a catheter or a chamber pot at least?

Monster "bringing the tone right down" Mash


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 28, 2005)

I find it funny that on some boards I'm a heavy poster (Necromancer Games) while on others - here and JudgesGuild for example its at a level about once a day.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 28, 2005)

And of course another trick is to post:
OD&D(1974) is the only game, everything else is a pale imitation 

every time a version wars thread comes up (frequent enough)


----------



## Zappo (Jan 28, 2005)

I do it via sheer longevity. I was here back when 3E was a rumor.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 28, 2005)

You post where you go, I don't go to too many other sites.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 28, 2005)

hong said:
			
		

> HAW HAW!!! AS IF someone with a MEASLY 350-odd posts could POSSIBLY have NO LIFE!!!!!
> 
> Don't listen to these POSEURS, Winterthorn. They obviously haven't got a CLUE what it really takes to flood a bboard with one's omnipresence.
> 
> No, what it really takes is sheer force of will. Ignore the meek and the timorous around you. They do not have the strength of mind or personality to keep going against all odds. You must learn to transcend your limitations, break through the wall and stamp your authority on the zeitgeist. You must also really like the sound of your own voice.



LOL! LOL!


Turanil - striving to get past 2000, and soon (yes soon!) will be at 10% of Crothian!


----------



## diaglo (Jan 28, 2005)

Zappo said:
			
		

> I do it via sheer longevity. I was here back when 3E was a rumor.





weren't we all.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 28, 2005)

I was here when 3.5 was just a rumor.  No. actually I wasn't 
I was in a dark  apartment, not this lovely condo, and I had'nt found EnWorld yet.
 Even my computer is differernt.  I guess this chair was the same. 

so this post has no meaning really, except PC +1


----------

